# Pella broken patio door glass



## joecaption

Easiest way would be to contact Pella and order a new one.
Not sure about the gas, but it's got to be tempered glass.


----------



## gregzoll

There should be a local glass company that works on Pella products. Call around and get some bids on fixing. How old is the door? There should be a metal tag on the door somewhere with the Serial & model#.


----------



## digitalplumber

gregzoll said:


> There should be a local glass company that works on Pella products. Call around and get some bids on fixing. How old is the door? There should be a metal tag on the door somewhere with the Serial & model#.


One thing is certain, pellas support is horrible.

This is a unit bought from Lowes off of the floor. No special order. I cannot find any such tag, so they said they have to send someone out. 

This unit has the blinds between the glass.

Not sure what to do about serial number since this unit is less than 2 years old. Unlike gas unit windows, there is no metal divider.

Here are the only markings I can find on the glass lower corner:

Intex 10/2011
Tempered
16cfr 1201 II
SGCC 2572 1/8 U A


----------



## concretemasonry

If it is common size and you have some numbers or models, it will make the shopping much easier. Usually, a good glass shop has an inventory of common sizes, since it is better to have one the shelf or on an installers truck. If you buy a panel, handle is gently so it does not flex when picking up or installing.

I did not have a number for my 30 year old, over sized door and needed a replacement panel. I called for an estimate and the "estimator" had a truck with glass and he found an exact match on the truck and had it installed after wresting the heavy old door out, cleaned the workings, set and adjusted the door and was gone in about 30 minutes. The price was not bad at all, but I might have save a few bucks if I shopped it out.

Mine was a case of the seal between panels opening and the adjacent panel also started to leak and fog, so I just decided to toss the old door and have a new Andersen. It was a case of the panels being old, but the 30 year old door was not very good and was headed downhill. My other big slider started fogging and then just had a matching Andersen one in because it worked well and was installed so good.

Your panel failure was due to impact and not exactly like mine, but replacement panels are readily available.

Dick


----------



## ramjet_40

Deal with Lowes-- --having the receipt will make your search easier. It sounds like you bought this off the floor from Lowes. Go to Lowes and see if they still carry this door as a stock item. Is This a Sliding patio door or a Hinged Patio door? Slider you will replace the entire Panel. If it is hinged you will replace the Glass and Blind only. Probably does not have Argon Gas because of the blinds. However the gas is not that important. Report back if you have any questions


----------



## MHolladay

Having worked at Lowes in a previous life and in the Doors/Windows dept, they can order you a new panel. Having the receipt will help tremendously because Lowes computer database will not go back two years


----------



## digitalplumber

concretemasonry said:


> If it is common size and you have some numbers or models, it will make the shopping much easier. Usually, a good glass shop has an inventory of common sizes, since it is better to have one the shelf or on an installers truck. If you buy a panel, handle is gently so it does not flex when picking up or installing.
> 
> I did not have a number for my 30 year old, over sized door and needed a replacement panel. I called for an estimate and the "estimator" had a truck with glass and he found an exact match on the truck and had it installed after wresting the heavy old door out, cleaned the workings, set and adjusted the door and was gone in about 30 minutes. The price was not bad at all, but I might have save a few bucks if I shopped it out.
> 
> Mine was a case of the seal between panels opening and the adjacent panel also started to leak and fog, so I just decided to toss the old door and have a new Andersen. It was a case of the panels being old, but the 30 year old door was not very good and was headed downhill. My other big slider started fogging and then just had a matching Andersen one in because it worked well and was installed so good.
> 
> Your panel failure was due to impact and not exactly like mine, but replacement panels are readily available.
> 
> Dick


Thanks, If I could find it with the internal blind I would give it a go. Lots of googling I guess to try and find.


----------



## concretemasonry

I missed the info about the blind - my stupidness.

Dick


----------



## digitalplumber

*Broke Pella Patio door bad Pella support*

So a rock blew out and hit the patio door, shattered it. So I called Pella and got in the voice mail loop, left message and never heard from anyone.

Called back and finally got to speak to a human and although an appointment was scheduled for April 2, I never could find the serial number they were requesting. This was a pre-built Pella unit from Lowes.

She told me if I found my Lowes receipt she could find more info, but until then, she would have the tech come out on the 2nd. 

So I found my folder with the receipt and tried to call back, but once again could not get through voice mail!

So if anyone knows were or who makes these or where I can get the patio door with blinds in it, it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## digitalplumber

Pella wants 1000 for a new door, the whole unit was 558.

Rediculous


----------



## oh'mike

Sorry ,but you have just discovered why I never recommend Pella---

I think they spend a lot on advertising and lawyers----and little on customer service---down right frustrating----

Have you called a local glass shop?


----------



## digitalplumber

oh'mike said:


> Sorry ,but you have just discovered why I never recommend Pella---
> 
> I think they spend a lot on advertising and lawyers----and little on customer service---down right frustrating----
> 
> Have you called a local glass shop?


Not yet, but I have determined that the glass unit was not gas filed. So to me, it would be very simple to get a new piece of tempered glass, some glazers tape an back together it goes.


----------



## oh'mike

Having the window shop install it might not cost as much as you think---

I have a local shop that does the job for my customers----I don't know the cost--only the phone number---


----------



## digitalplumber

oh'mike said:


> Having the window shop install it might not cost as much as you think---
> 
> I have a local shop that does the job for my customers----I don't know the cost--only the phone number---


Fingers crossed, on the advice of the Pella support person, I went back to Lowes. Was quoted 168 bucks plus 20% mark up for a whole new door. He could not order because of computer issues so I am headed back today to see what he can do.

Fingers crossed he maintains the price.


----------



## digitalplumber

So here is what I found out, after a trip to Lowes yesterday, I was optimistic because I got a quote of $163 for a new door, computers were down so I went back today to order.

Lowes pulled up the door online and it said $1,100. He called and verified, $163 quote from day before was wrong.

I have to buy a complete new setup for $750 in order to fix this! I guess I should have lied and said I did not know how it broke and got it replaced for free under their 10 year glass warranty!

This is poor business to do this, Pella that is! Replacement parts higher than original cost that is!


----------



## digitalplumber

RunningSparky said:


> Having worked at Lowes in a previous life and in the Doors/Windows dept, they can order you a new panel. Having the receipt will help tremendously because Lowes computer database will not go back two years


 
Thanks, price alone for the door was more than a new system.


----------



## digitalplumber

ramjet_40 said:


> Deal with Lowes-- --having the receipt will make your search easier. It sounds like you bought this off the floor from Lowes. Go to Lowes and see if they still carry this door as a stock item. Is This a Sliding patio door or a Hinged Patio door? Slider you will replace the entire Panel. If it is hinged you will replace the Glass and Blind only. Probably does not have Argon Gas because of the blinds. However the gas is not that important. Report back if you have any questions


Thanks, I did I am screwed!:furious:


----------



## MHolladay

You know, I almost put in my last response that the special order would probably be WAY more than the stock door. That's how manufacturers get there $$ back, get you on the replacements. 
That stinks...


----------



## digitalplumber

Here is my letter to the president:

Dear Mr. Meyer:

I am writing to you because my attempts to resolve an issue, probably self-caused, has fallen upon deaf ears for complete customer satisfaction.

Specifically, I purchased a Pella Sliding Glass Door setup for my son’s home on or about September 2012. Lowes installed it and the attached work order is provided. In short, this last week, I reported to your service and supply unit (Houston, Texas) that I may have broken the exterior glass on the slider door while out doing the lawn. I assumed this with no proof because that was possibly the only action going on in the back yard at the time, at my son’s home.

I would call the service and support team here in Houston only to learn that a repair would cost upwards of $1,100.00 dollar’s. At first I thought that Charlotte miss understood me but she said no and informed me that the replacement door and or panel would either be about $900-1,100 dollars. I inquired as to how this could be since the total unit; cost me less than $600 dollars at the time of purchase. She replied, I am sorry but that’s just the way it is. I would then go back to Lowes in an attempt to find more information but only received the name of the local Houston Pella representative with phone number. 

I would call and after telling the next call taker my issue, she would explain that the Houston representative could do nothing for me, so there would be no need to contact him. (I believe she pulled up my service information under xxxxxxxxxx and cited from that quote.) With some possible optimism in her voice, she strongly advised me to go back to Lowes and inquire about the purchase of the IG panel or slider door only directly from them. She further advised that she fields calls daily such as this and feels for the Pella’s customers because there is nothing she can do. 

I was near another Lowes store, 1058 I believe, and although their computers were not working, the Lowes representative called Pella and received a price of $163 dollars for the new sliding door. He advised that this was their cost and it would have to have a markup. I was pleased and felt the last call was a good one! Not being able to access their computer, I would advise them that I would be back the next day to order. I returned and yes you guessed it the pricing was wrong when we attempted to order the replacement piece.
*So now to the real issue here Mr. Meyer, why would you as the president and CEO of Pella and Pella Corporation do this to consumers? Why would you produce a proprietary product and offer parts replacements being more expensive than the original product? Why would you not disclose this to buyers prior to the sale of a product for a full disclosure?*

*Can you explain this to me? Can you tell me how this is fair or how it convinces me to tell others how good your product is? In reality, it’s probably just the opposite right? Why is there no Pella service representative that can see the wrong here and reach out with some sort of benevolence to resolve this? Why not?*

I am not sure whether you will read this, but I am in a time crunch here, I need to secure this door and my son’s home. I truly hope your see the wrong here and step up and do the right thing in order to assist me in a resolve that is satisfactory to both of us. 

I hope my outcry to you does not fall upon deaf ears! Is this truly the way that you (Pella) create a better view?



Sincerely,


----------



## HomeSealed

Something doesn't sound right here that the new panel costs more than the entire door. Been in this business a long time, and while I have seen stranger things, they are few and far between. It sounds like perhaps they are quoting you pricing for a Designer series door, which obviously this is not, as those run over $3k wholesale cost. Do you have a local Pella store? They could probably help you more in ID'ing the door, or even take your Lowes receipt to them. Box store employees are generally of little use on this stuff (that's why I always recommend a dealer or supply house), so she probably screwed something up. Is ALL of the glass broken, or just the outer pane?


----------



## digitalplumber

HomeSealed said:


> Something doesn't sound right here that the new panel costs more than the entire door. Been in this business a long time, and while I have seen stranger things, they are few and far between. It sounds like perhaps they are quoting you pricing for a Designer series door, which obviously this is not, as those run over $3k wholesale cost. Do you have a local Pella store? They could probably help you more in ID'ing the door, or even take your Lowes receipt to them. Box store employees are generally of little use on this stuff (that's why I always recommend a dealer or supply house), so she probably screwed something up. Is ALL of the glass broken, or just the outer pane?


Just the outer pane on the slider..

I have spoken to 3 different Pella reps, one that scheduled a visit and a quote.

I hope you are right, but everyone that approached this from Pella and Lowes, used Lowes skew number, and the Pella store stock number in their decision and arrived at the same result.

I hope my letter gets some kind of a result.


----------



## HomeSealed

I'm not sure what response you'll get from the letter, but I know that Pella monitors these forums, so hopefully you'll see some results.


----------



## digitalplumber

HomeSealed said:


> I'm not sure what response you'll get from the letter, but I know that Pella monitors these forums, so hopefully you'll see some results.


 
Thanks, I hope we do as this is really not right! We are not looking for a hand out or freebie, just to be treated fairly, which has not happened as of yet!

:thumbup:


----------



## digitalplumber

UPDATE: no response from anyone, yet!


----------



## oh'mike

Not even a local glass shop?


----------



## digitalplumber

oh'mike said:


> Not even a local glass shop?


I have contacted 2, one said they would not touch it because it was a Pella unit. The other said they had no source to get or have the panel made that would include the blinds.

So at this point my options are:

1.) pay Pella $1,000 dollars for a new slider door;
2.) go back to Lowes and buy a complete unit again for $800:
3.) not wanting to give more money to Pella, replace the unit with another brand:
4.) wait a few more days for a possible response from Pella:
5.) find someone that can replace the broken glass and vacuum and correctly re-seal, I think this is impossible though.

Gonna give Pella a few more days. Have even thought about filing a BBB complaint.


----------



## oh'mike

The BBB complaint will do nothing----so many people are mad at Pella --does not seen to bother them---more advertizing and more lawyers---


----------



## digitalplumber

oh'mike said:


> The BBB complaint will do nothing----so many people are mad at Pella --does not seen to bother them---more advertizing and more lawyers---


 
True, but some day maybe they will get a CEO/President that will awaken. 

Also looking at a possibility of price fixing. Need to seek some legal assistance on that direction. Could lead to a class action, possibly. :wink:

Thinking out loud right now.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## digitalplumber

SO no response by today so I decided to call. Looked up number and called. Asked for the office of the President and there was an inquiry as to why I was calling. I explained I had sent a letter requesting assistance and just wanted to check and see if it was received.

Then my phone number was verified, and I was transferred. A very nice person answered and stated, that she understood I wanted to talk to the President. I said although that would be nice, I was mainly just wanting to check and see if his office received my letter.

She placed me on hold, came back and said that they had received and it had been forwarded for a response on behalf of the president. She stated that a letter such as mine would require a like response rather than a call!

Does not sound good!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

digitalplumber said:


> *True, but some day maybe they will get a CEO/President that will awaken.* _DP.... There is good news....... There is an Easter Bunny and furthermore you have won the Nigerian Lottery which I will forward to you for the mere sum of postge and handling at a mere 2000 USD or 1000 USD if you don't have 2000 USD...._:thumbup:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Thinking out loud right now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


DP.... Sorry, wish I had a great solution for you. Pella really is terrible... it is not you.

I replace a chitload of fogged glass in Colorado... and don't even try a warrenty with them. A standard size (Low E)slider here costs me 185 and replacement is a PIA but easily doable.... 

but I have never encountered the inset blinds.

Do have to tell you, I just a month ago had a fogged slider from Jeldwen, (20 year warranty) no receipt and no registration info... called them... immediate response, read some numbers off the glass, and two weeks later had the exact glass site delivered exactly on time.... beatifully palletted and framed out for shipping.....

Quality and service is not always related to cost.... sometimes just related to advertizing.

Good luck... Let Pella know I dislike them also and will never voluntarily deal with them.

Best

Peter


----------



## digitalplumber

Received a phone call from a customer support person representing the Presidents office.

Nothing they can do or are willing to do from a corporate level, she says. I told her how disappointed I was! Told her all I was looking for was a replacement vent (door) at a fair price!

She said they would not be able to assist, I told her that this was just unbelievable. The final reach out from her is to the Houston area Pella rep who will make a decision as to whether he will provide a vent (door) to Lowes at a special price for me to buy.

I told her that I would not hold my breath since I would not understand how the President of Pella could not make something happen, but an area rep could? Very, very disappointing but I guess, as I told her, all of the internet feedback about poor customer service and product, must be true.

She is passing on my info to the local Pella rep for consideration and I should know more in 2 days or so.

FYI


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

DP..... I have to put one in every once in a while...... but I will not buy Pella and will warn any interested customers of my opinion.

(Strange...... I just had some *exempliary warranty* support from, guess who you would never think......








...Jeldwen sold by HD.... 

Higher price does not always mean better product.... sometimes it just means higher advertizing costs.


----------



## digitalplumber

Yesterday I received a call from Lowes. They were asking about the door, which way it opened from the outside. I asked what was up, they said all that they were at liberty to say was that the local rep had asked for this information.

Funny he could of learned all he wanted had he called me, like I was told.

Maybe this isn't dead after all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gregzoll

Local Rep is probably trying to use local stock. Then having to LTL just one door from the factory.

Most likely Lowe's will deliver and install per Pella's Spec. That would mean no shady contractor hopefully.


----------



## digitalplumber

gregzoll said:


> Local Rep is probably trying to use local stock. Then having to LTL just one door from the factory.
> 
> Most likely Lowe's will deliver and install per Pella's Spec. That would mean no shady contractor hopefully.


Thanks, pretty simple to remove old slider and put new one in. Again, not looking for freebie here, just to be treated fairly with a needed replacement part. 

I have asked them to just make the part available at a reasonable price and I will self install. Pella has their own franchise service here in the Houston area, so I would assume that, based on everything is a franchise and Pella states they cannot direct a franchise to do something, that they would make the door available to me at Lowes were I bought it with some markup for Lowes.

Hopefully I will hear from them today or tomorrow.


----------



## digitalplumber

*Final Outcome*: No call from the Pella Rep, but just got a call from Lowes. Bottom line, it seems as though the original price I was quoted, around $168.00 at first Lowes location, *WAS THE correct price for ordering from Lowes*.

I have no clue as to why the first location was denied the ability to order it for that amount, but then told me it was a $1000!

So the panel is ordered, no special pricing which is actually good to know should it ever happen again.

Thanks all for listening to my rant!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

digitalplumber said:


> *Final Outcome*: No call from the Pella Rep, but just got a call from Lowes. Bottom line, it seems as though the original price I was quoted, around $168.00 at first Lowes location, *WAS THE correct price for ordering from Lowes*.
> 
> I have no clue as to why the first location was denied the ability to order it for that amount, but then told me it was a $1000!
> 
> So the panel is ordered, no special pricing which is actually good to know should it ever happen again.
> 
> Thanks all for listening to my rant!


Way to fight.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Makes us all feel good!!!!!!!


----------



## HomeSealed

Told ya something didn't sound right. Buyer beware when purchasing from box stores...


----------



## digitalplumber

HomeSealed said:


> Told ya something didn't sound right. Buyer beware when purchasing from box stores...



Yea I wish I could figure out though what happened? I say that because everyone in Pella, from the Presidents office to the phone support for Lowes all said the door was 1k.

Oh well!

Thanks


----------



## HomeSealed

They probably had the wrong part entered or something like that, so everyone that looked at it afterward just confirmed the correct price for the wrong part... IDK, just speculating. Ultimately, the good news is that you are getting the part at a reasonable price. Now just send them a bill for all of your time and hassle!:laughing:


----------



## Window Geek

digitalplumber said:


> Yea I wish I could figure out though what happened? I say that because everyone in Pella, from the Presidents office to the phone support for Lowes all said the door was 1k.
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> Thanks


Lowe's is amazingly bad, but no worse than Home Depot. 

Pella doesn't own Lowes, and they don't own the Pella distributor in Huston. The corporate office isn't going to get involved. You would have had better luck dealing with Lowes corporate office since they would be the ones supporting the sale and installation. Lowe's is a direct competitor to the local Pella distributor, so when you buy a Pella product from Lowes and you call the Pella rep with a problem, he or she is just going to blow you off. You bought a door from his/her competitor and now you want him to service it? He has his own customers to service and they take priority. This is one reason why Pella's local customer service is so screwed up.


----------



## digitalplumber

Window Geek said:


> Lowe's is amazingly bad, but no worse than Home Depot.
> 
> Pella doesn't own Lowes, and they don't own the Pella distributor in Huston. The corporate office isn't going to get involved. You would have had better luck dealing with Lowes corporate office since they would be the ones supporting the sale and installation. Lowe's is a direct competitor to the local Pella distributor, so when you buy a Pella product from Lowes and you call the Pella rep with a problem, he or she is just going to blow you off. You bought a door from his/her competitor and now you want him to service it? He has his own customers to service and they take priority. This is one reason why Pella's local customer service is so screwed up.



Actually, the Lowes Pella rep is the one that cleared all of the pricing confusion up and submitted the order for lowes. Once he heard from the presidents office, things fell in place. 

Thanks


----------



## digitalplumber

Final Update: Replacement door arrived yesterday and all is back to normal now. My take away is that Pella has very poor Customer Service and very poor desire to communicate with customers at any level in the company.

Never heard from the local rep as I was told I would, only from the Lowes folks.

Thanks!


----------

